# What do y'all think of this one?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wanting a smaller snow blower because of our new, smaller driveway. It's only about 40' long at the most. Probably more like 30' and only one car wide. There is a grass median in the center of the divided street and I have been told the city plows all the snow into it, instead of filling everybody's driveway. SO........I only want a small blower. Here is the one I'm hoping to get today.
Snowblower Toro 521
Guy is selling for the original owner who has moved to Fla. but he has all the paperwork. Was purchased in '95 and is said to be in excellent cond.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the lighting in the pic is kinda dark but it does look good. $250 would be alot to pay for a 521 around here. i thinke this may be the same guy selling the blower but less $$$
Toro 521 Snowblower For Sale


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I saw that one William. No the same machine. Look at the tire tread design. I may give that one a look since I'm going to be in the neighborhood.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the lighting in the pic is kinda dark but it does look good. $250 would be alot to pay for a 521 around here. i thinke this may be the same guy selling the blower but less $$$
> Toro 521 Snowblower For Sale


Just emailed this guy. Might as well explore my options but if I can get he first guy down a little I'll probably go with it. He as told me quite a bit about how this guy takes care of his stuff....

*"$250 would be alot to pay for a 521 around here."*
I notice the northern blowers seem to show/have lots of rust on them.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> I notice the northern blowers seem to show/have lots of rust on them.


Nothing to do with "Northern"..just has to do with how different people take care of their snowblowers, or not..

a lot of rust comes from not brushing off the snow when done using it, and storing it outside, open to the elements..
You can find that anywhere! 
and you can also find well-maintained and well cared for snowblowers anywhere..nothing to do with regions, everything to do with individual people and how well they care for their stuff..the distribution of those two types of people is probably basically equal, everywhere..

Scot


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> Nothing to do with "Northern"..just has to do with how different people take care of their snowblowers, or not..
> 
> a lot of rust comes from not brushing off the snow when done using it, and storing it outside, open to the elements..
> You can find that anywhere!
> ...


I agree. Maintenance and storage is what keep a blower rust free. I had very little rust on my 1996 MTD 5/22 but I always brush it off before putting it away after using it and I always store it indoors out of the elements over the summer months. Keeping it dry and out of the sun while storing it will do wonders for how long your equipment will last. I see people who park their snow blowers and snowmobiles under a tree in their back yard all spring through the fall with the rain falling on it and the leaves and the effects of the sun and dust. I say build a shed or at least invest in a nice cover for your snow blower. I have a nice large 12 x 16 foot shed in my back yard and a 20 foot round top and 12 x 12 foot shed at my cabin. I never let my tools and motor sports (2 snowmobiles a boat and personal watercraft) and machinery snow blower and lawn mowers out in the elements. Also I use out board fogging oil on my Boat and Watercraft and snow mobiles lawn mower and snow blower before storing them away to protect the engine. Just a shot in the cylinder will keep it in good shape. WD40 or Amsoil Metal protector works great to prevent rust too.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i think joe bought the toro 521 he went to look at today, i'm just waiting on the pic's


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i think joe bought the toro 521 he went to look at today, i'm just waiting on the pic's


Just now got back. Snagged it for 2. Pics will have to wait but it's in pretty good conmdition for 18/19 yr. old machine. The scraper bar, augers, impeller, and paint all look very good. Gonna have to possibly adjust carb a little. Does that bottom screw have the two or three tiny holes in it? It's a 5 H.P. Tecumseh.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

521= 5hp 21 inch width
421= 4hp 21 inch width
3521= 3.5hp 21 inch width
yes the holes are in the bottom screw
congrats are also in order


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks William
I thought it had holes but wasn't sure. Probably take it out and make sure they're open. It doesn't blow any smoke. Starts great. Electric starter works fine and smooth. No unusual noises and burns rubber in all speeds if it is held back so drive disc will probably get me through the winter.
This should have a light wire some place ?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

are you asking about a head light? i think it was an option but i don't know if all 521's came with a stator or magneto to power it


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep. That's what I'm asking. I'm a little curious because the owner's manual lists a light kit for it. If it has the wire I can get my own light to work.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

neither of the 521's i have have the wire you speak of. seeing that you have the wire hook up a light and see what happens. and and and ..... where are the pic's


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, here's the pics of the snow blower. It's in really nice condition mechanically. Little bit of paint missing but that won't stop it from blowing snow. I'm pretty happy with it. Took the bottom screw out of carb and took tank off and cleaned both items. Runs *very* well. Maybe tomorrow I'll clean it up. I had to tighten up the six bolts that hold the bucket/front end on. They were a little loose. These pics were taken before any cleaning or lubing. I cleaned the slide off and re-lubed with lithium grease. After new fuel and cleaning holes in bottom screw it runs so smooth.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice looking " newer " 521 joe, hope you're happy with it. both of mine are old and came with with short chutes and hard rubber tires. i was looking on CL at one the other day and i guess its a very early model cause the levers point down like on a 421


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like you got a great buy! Btw what does it have in the gearbox? oil or grease. I had to replace the brass bearing for the impeller shaft into the gearbox because I think it didn't get enough lubrication.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! I'm glad you brought that up. I TOTALLY failed to check it. But, the owners manual says it takes MAG-1 grease (a low temperature, high pressure grease, Toro part no. 505-101.) I'll be sure to ck. it tomorrow.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> nice looking " newer " 521 joe, hope you're happy with it. both of mine are old and came with with short chutes and hard rubber tires. i was looking on CL at one the other day and i guess its a very early model cause the levers point down like on a 421


"NEWER" Is this a bad thing? Did I buy some junk? It seems to be such a simple and well built machine. Very simple. It isn't as heavily constructed as that old Gilson I had but it's not nearly as big either. It "feels" solid and has some real good metal in it. Not a bunch of "pot metal".


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> "NEWER" Is this a bad thing? Did I buy some junk? It seems to be such a simple and well built machine. Very simple. It isn't as heavily constructed as that old Gilson I had but it's not nearly as big either. It "feels" solid and has some real good metal in it. Not a bunch of "pot metal".


Simple is good. My MTD is a rather simple machine and I have never had any problems with the mechanicals of the Blower itself. The Tecumseh 5hp was another story now it has a reliable engine on it too that starts in 1 pull of the recoil. The Gilson is a big machine and I bet it weighs at least 60 to 80 pounds more than the MTD. I say about 220 pounds total with the engine and handle bars on it. The MTD is but 130 to 140 pounds with the engine on it.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Nicely done Joe! Used it may be, but definitely not abused.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Micah...Wow that Toro is in great shape!!! Enjoy.

Gusto your new Monty/Gilson is looking sweet as well...Nice Job!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> "NEWER" Is this a bad thing? Did I buy some junk? It seems to be such a simple and well built machine. Very simple. It isn't as heavily constructed as that old Gilson I had but it's not nearly as big either. It "feels" solid and has some real good metal in it. Not a bunch of "pot metal".


 newer is not a bad thing with the 521. other than a taller chute and air-em up tires its the same as my '86 521. the decal on the front changed also. i like the light weight, its very easy to turn around. no need for " power steering "


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the good words fellas. I believe it's going to do exactly what I need jt to do. It's really kind of an emergency back-up machine to my Toro Power Clear single stage. Yeh, it's a light machine but again, it's small. Remember, the new driveway is about 30' long and only single car wide. I was really going to keep the big Gilson but it was a pretty heavy machine for such a small driveway.


----------

